# Look Bar Tape - Source



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi,

Anybody know of a online or mail order source for Look bar tape?


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Actually, yes. I just got some black cork Look tape from www.glorycycles.com.

I think I grabbed the last of their black cork, but they said they were ordering more. I thought it was discontinued, but I may be pleasantly surprised. 

BTW - they accidentially sent me two sets of the black Look "carbon" tape (instead of cork), and told me to keep it. The stuff is awful, at least in my opinion - the adhesive is super messy and it slides all over the place when being applied. I would be happy to send the unused pack on to anyone who wanted it, as long as they picked up the shipping.


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

Yo Rich.

Where is the tape that you said you would send if I picked up the shipping? I sent you the shipping costs and have still not received anything from you.


----------

